# Pelican Elite Pro Cooler (45 QT)



## Gamikatsu (Sep 21, 2013)

well, 

i came upon a screaming deal on a brand new Pelican cooler.  just wanted to pass allong my thoughts on it.  

I was up in the air to buy one of the smaller 35 or 45 quart Yeti's because i really liked them.  I love having ice for several days, and just having something durable.  

Well, i was offered from a friend a BRAND NEW with paperwork/packaging Pelican 45 Quart Elite Pro.  i think it surpassess the yeti in every field except possibly size.  the Yeti might be a bit smaller, but, the handles, latches, eerything seems much better made on the pelican.  Give them a look and you won't be dissapointed.

Cons:

- Is very heavy, i think 40 lbs  empty.  bulky, pretty dang big on the outside, as its got like 4-5 inches of insulation around the entire cooler so.


----------



## irishredneck (Sep 30, 2013)

Pelican have a lifetime guarantee (Unlike Yeti), they are made in the USA (Yeti are made in the Philippines), at the same qt rating Pelican are bigger internally than Yeti, they are cheaper, hold ice longer and they have less chance of getting stolen than a Yeti.


----------

